# Rust Prevention



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

I try to clean and fluid film my trucks from below as best I can. The rockers and cab corners always seem to go first from the inside out anyway. I guess you can't get the film everywhere or if the rust has started, then it keeps going. Why couldn't I spray expanding foam insulation into all those holes, crevasses, to keep the moisture/dirt/salt out? "Great Stuff" It would have to be as clean and dry as possible first though. Assuming the rust hasn't deteriorated the sheet metal to the point where the foam distorts it if it can't get out when it expands. Maybe a crazy idea but I hate rust. Give me your thoughts please.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably not a problem provided the rust has not yet commenced, and you're not impinging on moving parts, as inside a door, where the glass has to slide down, and the mechanism operate (and the speaker fluctuate, etc.).

In those cases, a little more work is required. I like diluting phosphoric acid on the rust, cleaning that prepped surface after it's converted the rust, then prime and paint with a quality primer and paint (or epoxy).


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Drill holes in the cab, doors, etc and spray oil in there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

what do you dilute the acid with??? and how much do you dilute it?


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

2:1

2 parts water, 1 part acid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Roger that. I think that's the same stuff my powder coating supplier sells. Hummmm thx j.h.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I crawled under my truck last year with a old hand pump deck sprayer filled with used oil and squirted everything frame, brake lines, under the bed leaf springs, cross members ect. It stuck pretty good. Probably not all that environmentally friendly but some old timers told me that was the best thing to do. Your all thoughts on that???


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

TMLGC;1648300 said:


> I crawled under my truck last year with a old hand pump deck sprayer filled with used oil and squirted everything frame, brake lines, under the bed leaf springs, cross members ect. It stuck pretty good. Probably not all that environmentally friendly but some old timers told me that was the best thing to do. Your all thoughts on that???


I've heard bacon bacon grease or eggs eggs blended sound funny how hard is egg to get off paint


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

i know a few guys who spray their whole underside of the druck with diesel.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

05ram;1648307 said:


> i know a few guys who spray their whole underside of the druck with diesel.


Heard the same. They say it works and its cheap.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I have seen and dealt with. If its oily,,,,,,anything will stick to it and cause more issues. Sure it'll keep the rust out but your underside might be a giant cotton ball come fall time. Just my .02


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I stop at the car wash around the corner from my house before I come home EVERY time I go out plowing. The hot wax seems to melt the snow off best. Usually costs me around $3.oo, takes about 6 or 7 minutes. Keeps the trucks looking sharp too.
Nothing will stop rust, all you can do is slow it down.
Keep 'em clean!


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been spraying oil/diesel mix under my truck for years every spring and fall... No rust on my frame xysport


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Dewey;1648460 said:


> I have been spraying oil/diesel mix under my truck for years every spring and fall... No rust on my frame xysport


New or used oil how much diesel I mean the ratio & what do we use to spray it on


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread page...

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1648785&postcount=365


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1648478 said:


> New or used oil how much diesel I mean the ratio & what do we use to spray it on


I use old Motor Oil and enough Diesel to thin it so it will spray.... I use a cheap pump up plastic deck sprayer or fruit tree sprayer. I filter the oil diesel mix through a paint filter ....If it is still to thick to spray good add more Diesel... Spray EVERYTHING underneath.. And if you can ,drive up and down a dusty dirt road


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Dewey;1648959 said:


> I use old Motor Oil and enough Diesel to thin it so it will spray.... I use a cheap pump up plastic deck sprayer or fruit tree sprayer. I filter the oil diesel mix through a paint filter ....If it is still to thick to spray good add more Diesel... Spray EVERYTHING underneath.. And if you can ,drive up and down a dusty dirt road


Thanks I have 5 cars oil is no problem I also have used diesel oil and a junk sprayer ill try soon no dusty roads thanks again


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A guy I know sparys his truck with used motor oil since new in 1977. The truck has no rust any where. He's a mechanic with his own shop, so keeping the 77 pushing snow is not a problem.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

MickiRig1;1650496 said:


> A guy I know sparys his truck with used motor oil since new in 1977. The truck has no rust any where. He's a mechanic with his own shop, so keeping the 77 pushing snow is not a problem.


I could not do this as I got no place to do it, my neighbors would flip & call the fire dept again saying he's poisening everything. So not an option for all.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bet you could find a place that does it. Just like sand blasting, welding and car detailing you have to watch for the hand lettered signs. Or word of mouth. Stop at a few low budget vehicle repair places and ask if they know of any oil spary places.


----------

